# M-Edge Cover Problem



## AmyBug (Dec 27, 2009)

First off, hi! This is my first post, although I've been lurking here for about 2 months. I finally decided on purchasing a cover, and went with the M-Edge Prodigy. JUST got my package (literally 5 minutes ago) and while it says "M-Edge Prodigy Synthetic Leather Kindle Jacket with Hinge", I was sent the Platform. My first minute was spent swearing out M-Edge, I was so excited to finally get a cover, now I'm a bit more rational and just want to deal with the situation.. There is no customer service number on the sheet, only an email address. (now that I'm thinking of it, I guess I can just check their website   ) I was just wondering if anyone else has dealt with this and was it a quick fix?


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Since I have the Platform and LOVE it, I would call and thank them for their mistake..... 

But, since it's not what you wanted, here is the link to their contact info on their site....

http://www.medgestore.com/about/contact/

Good luck! I hope it's a fast fix!


----------



## AmyBug (Dec 27, 2009)

Hmm.. Now I'm wondering if I should just keep this cover.. I took it out and looked at it, I'm still disappointed of course (who wouldn't be when you order what you want, you expect to get what you ordered).. I don't know if I'm just so desperate to get Alais covered that I'm 'settling', or is this really a good good cover? I did notice there is a space for the light, which I'm happy about.. Does the closure differ in any way? I know this has no hinge system, but is it really that much 'less' secure?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Remember, you can't always get what you want, but sometimes you get what you need....


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

AmyBug said:


> Hmm.. Now I'm wondering if I should just keep this cover.. I took it out and looked at it, I'm still disappointed of course (who wouldn't be when you order what you want, you expect to get what you ordered).. I don't know if I'm just so desperate to get Alais covered that I'm 'settling', or is this really a good good cover? I did notice there is a space for the light, which I'm happy about.. Does the closure differ in any way? I know this has no hinge system, but is it really that much 'less' secure?


Well, I don't have either type, so I can't say for sure, but corners-based covers generally aren't any less secure than hinge based ones. The difference is more aesthetic than functional. I dropped my Kindle several times while it was in a corners-based Oberon and it never sustained any damage, never fell out or even budged within the cover. So I'd think from a safety standpoint, what you received is fine.

Why not "gently" try it out for the remainder of the day and see how you like or dislike it? You should certainly still be able to return it after so long as it's in the same condition.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I have always had the Prodigy, but asked for and received a Platform for Christmas. I am really loving it! I loved the Prodigy also, but the fact that I can use the cover to prop up the Platform while reading is super. If I'm semi-reclined while reading it is so easy to prop it up for easy hands-free reading. No holding it, just using hands for turning the pages. You can also prop it up while eating or sitting at a table. You may want to try it out since you already have it....you may find that you like it. It's a little hard to flip back at first because it's kind of stiff, but the more you flip it, the easier it gets. If you got the same color that you ordered, it may turn out to be a blessing that the wrong style came! Good luck!


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

If you are concerned about security, use your bed.  Put it in the cover and shake it and wiggle it all around over your bed.  If it falls out it shouldn't break.  That should at least give you an idea of whether or not it would fall out.


----------



## AmyBug (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback.. I'm thinking now that I may keep the Platform (atleast they sent me the color I ordered   ) I did email M-Edge so I would like to see how they respond, it seems a few other people on Amazon have been sent the wrong product as well. 
Going to 'gently' use it today, like suggested, so we'll see!!!


----------



## AmyBug (Dec 27, 2009)

Does anyone know by any chance how long it takes M-Edge to respond to customer service inquiries?


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Customer Service is slow getting back to you...  maybe it's time to email again, your email may have gotten lost in the January frenzy of the new Kindle cover buyers......  and be sure to check your spam folders in case their reply got trapped in there.

I hope you enjoy the Platform.  I like being able to stick my fingers between the the front and back when it's folded in half...  no matter which hand I'm holding my Kindle in.  Don't know why, but....  I likes it.  LOL


----------



## AmyBug (Dec 27, 2009)

I called (leaving a message was my only phone option) and e-mailed.. Have heard nothing..   Hoping I do soon, I imagine they have been busy with the holiday, so I'm not going to start freaking out just yet. 

I do think the Platform is a nice cover, it's just not for me. Not right now anyways. I've never really liked flip openers, but did give it a shot. I would assume some of the cons for me are because it's not broken in, but I can't really do that when I plan on exchanging it for the one I actually ordered.


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear you got the wrong cover, that's bad.  Especially if it says Prodigy on the label, very odd.

I contacted M-Edge customer service on 23 October 2009.  They replied to my email 50 minutes later.  The person who helped me was very helpful, so I only have good things to say about M-Edge customer service.  That being said, let us know how long it takes for them to correct your problem.  Maybe they've got their hands full with all the post-Christmas Kindlers.

I also have a Platform cover and I like it, but my favourite M-Edge cover is the Leisure, by far.  Love it to bits!  

Hope you get it sorted out!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Dana said:


> Since I have the Platform and LOVE it, I would call and thank them for their mistake.....


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

AmyBug said:


> Does anyone know by any chance how long it takes M-Edge to respond to customer service inquiries?


Before Christmas, it was around 3 or 4 days.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry you're having a problem.  I have the Platform for my K2 and I love it.  
The light space feature is wonderful.  The fit is perfect, and the quality is
great.  
Good luck on your decision.
deb


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

It's a bummer you've not been able to contact them yet...I know if I can at least "talk" to someone, I can get the scoop and am more patient in my waiting (I'm not a good "waiter").  At least you got a chance to try the Platform and know it's not for you.  I have the Prodigy leather cover and absolutely love it.  I like the way it opens, I like the tab it uses for closure and I LOVE the way it feels.    After all your troubles, I hope you like it too.

Good luck...


----------



## AmyBug (Dec 27, 2009)

I got an email from M-Edge customer service last nite with a return label to print. I am sending it back when I got out later today. Hoping my Prodigy gets here quick!

Thanks to all who responded!!


----------



## maregold (Dec 30, 2009)

How long did it take you to hear from them? I e-mailed Sunday night, left a voicemail message on Monday and again today. I, too, am not a good "waiter."


----------



## AmyBug (Dec 27, 2009)

maregold said:


> How long did it take you to hear from them? I e-mailed Sunday night, left a voicemail message on Monday and again today. I, too, am not a good "waiter."


I emailed them Saturday and got a response last nite (Tuesday). I called on Monday and left a voicemail as well.


----------



## AmyBug (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry to bump an older thread, just wanted to say that I got my Prodigy this afternoon, so all is fixed! and I'm very happy!


----------

